# Breeders of spoos with excellent temperaments



## sproquita (Sep 13, 2021)

We're a retired couple in Southern Virginia looking for breeders whose Standard Poodles have fantastic temperaments. Health, beauty, and intelligence are a must. We prefer solid colors: cream, white, black, and silver.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Welcome to PF! I don't have a specific breeder recommendation as I'm further south, but did want to mention that any breeder who is trying to better the breed will have excellent temperaments. Poodles that go to shows or participate in events are generally pretty level headed dogs. Until someone else comes along with more info, there are some super helpful posts stickied at the top of this forum, including this one: 🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩

That post from RoseNPoos has not only a breeder directory but some extremely useful information on how to identify a breeder. I used that post before I even joined the forum to help me find my breeder. Good luck in your search and please stick around!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Contact Sherry Bryant (757-753-7756, [email protected]). She is the breeder referral person for the Tidelands Poodle Club.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I'd look into Mount Bethel Poodles. They are based in PA and TN. I'm very impressed with their program, I have talked with them and find them to be very nice and easy to deal with, and they get glowing reviews from puppy owners.


----------



## sproquita (Sep 13, 2021)

Thank you for these leads. I appreciate your advice.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

If you are able to drive to the Philadelphia area, Michelle Birchard (New Destiny poodles) has a litter now. They are solid colors -- blue and one silver. Gorgeous puppies from show lines with temperaments that are beyond outstanding. I'm a bit biased -- my boy Sam is the sire. But this really is an outstanding litter. I could put you in touch with several people who have full siblings from previous litters. Here's a picture of Mavis and Sam on the day they were bred, and a recent puppy picture.


----------



## sproquita (Sep 13, 2021)

Thank you. We have a car and are happy to travel for a great puppy.


----------

